# Car Rental Options?



## ValHam (Jun 12, 2015)

I am goint to Scotland for a week - Staying in Stirling.  Would it be best to rent car at Edinburgh airport or Glasgow airport and drive out to Stirling - or should I just take the train from Glasgow or Edinburgh and rent car in Stirling?
We are staying for a week at the McDonald Forest Hills and Spa - I realize it is in the outskirts.

Can you easily get to Glasgow or Edinburgh for day trips on the train from Stirling -We thought a few days in Edinburgh on the way there may be a good option -may be too far for a day trip.  

We would like help with itinerary.  Thanks kindly :whoopie:


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 12, 2015)

I've rented at Glasgow airport and driven where we needed/wanted to go. Driving on the left took a little getting used to, and while I can drive a standard transmission easily, doing it left handed while navigating was a challenge. It was worth it to be able to come and go as we wished.

Jim


----------



## ValHam (Jun 13, 2015)

I plan to rent a car - However, since I am flying into Edinburgh and do not require car in Edinburgh would it be easier to rent car in Stirling where I plan to stay for a week.  I could take train to Stirling.  Thanks


----------



## scotlass (Jun 15, 2015)

I would rent at the Edinburgh Airport and drive.  It's easy to get out of  the airport and onto the motorways and it's motorway all the way to Stirling.  Also, in order to take the train you would have to get to city centre from the airport.  Yes, you could do day trips to Edinburgh and Glasgow from Stirling.


----------



## BernL77 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Car rental in Scotland, England, France*



ValHam said:


> I am goint to Scotland for a week - Staying in Stirling.  Would it be best to rent car at Edinburgh airport or Glasgow airport and drive out to Stirling - or should I just take the train from Glasgow or Edinburgh and rent car in Stirling?
> We are staying for a week at the McDonald Forest Hills and Spa - I realize it is in the outskirts.
> 
> Can you easily get to Glasgow or Edinburgh for day trips on the train from Stirling -We thought a few days in Edinburgh on the way there may be a good option -may be too far for a day trip.
> ...



I have a similar problem/question.  Our July/August itinerary involves:

[*]Flying into Edinburgh;  
[*]Getting/having rental car (already booked and paid for) for most of trip until returning to Edinburgh;  
[*]Driving to a resort in Perthshire, Scotland for several days and hopefully driving around that area;  
[*]Driving down into northern England and back to Edinburgh. This is over a few weeks and involves several resorts and a few hotels;  
[*]Staying in downtown Edinburgh for a few days (hotel);  
[*]Staying in Glasgow for a few days (Marriott hotel);  
[*]Getting back to Edinburgh for flight to Paris;  
[*]Staying at a resort in Vincennes for a few days;  
[*]Getting/having rental car (already booked and paid for) for most of trip until returning to CDG;  
[*]Staying at a resort in Connelles, Normandie for a few days;  
[*]Flying back to the US.

The question is whether to rent a car from Edinburgh to Glasgow and back to EDI airport or use trains and public transport to do this?

Similarly, whether to use trains and public transport from CDG (Paris) airport to resort in Vincennes or rent and have a car for the entire 1 week portion in France.  
The considerations are how much trouble to lug our baggage (possibly 1 rolling carry-on plus another bag for each of us) on the trains and public transport.

Bernie in CT


----------



## Jimster (Jun 20, 2015)

*rental*

I have been to all those places.  I don't think you will have much problem in Scotland.  Roads are relatively good, etc.   However, for the RR near Paris I would suggest public transportation rather than a car.  RR is very nicely located.  There are 3 grocery stores nearby and plenty of cafes.  Transportation to the subway system is easy.  Getting to and from the airport is a bit more difficult but with some investigation you can find a good fare.  I don't think you want to be driving in downtown Paris.

If you want to go to places outside Paris, pubiic transportation will work well.  If you want to go to the Palace of Versailles, the train stops almost across the street.  If you want to go to Normandy for the D-Day beaches this is also not a problem.  One word of caution, Paris has several train stations Gare du Nord, etc.  Make sure you go to the right train station to begin your journeys.  Public transportation is still the norm in most of Europe and it is very convenient.  In the USA publicc transportation works well (like Chicago) while in others (like LA), it works poorly.  For those who travel in Southern California, I understand why they might be hesitant to use public transportation given their experiences there.


----------



## BernL77 (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks for your reply.  However the rental cars are already booked (although could be cancelled).  

The main gist of my query was transit vs. rental car at end of UK portion and beginning of France portion.  Otherwise use of rental cars is a given assumption to get between accomodations and out and about.


----------



## chosita (Sep 26, 2015)

BernL77 said:


> I have a similar problem/question.  Our July/August itinerary involves:
> 
> [*]Flying into Edinburgh;
> [*]Getting/having rental car (already booked and paid for) for most of trip until returning to Edinburgh;
> ...


I agree with Scotlass. Rent at Airport. you will be glad you did.


----------

